# Pursuing medical residency in Italy as a Non-EU citizen



## VagueClient (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello everyone. I'm a non-EU citizen. I previously posted asking the logistics if I have done my medical residency in the US, then apply to Italy for work after.

But now I'm considering the alternate route of applying directly for a medical residency in Italy too. After passing the Italian language requirements and the National Test, Is it generally easy to get accepted into a residency program, specially into the specialization you prefer? What about the salary during the residency and after? Lastly, what is the current situation of finding a job as a doctor in Italy for a non-EU citizen like myself as I have heard there is a shortage of doctors at the moment? 

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There is an Italian language forum for med students and young doctors. Best to spend some time there.

There is no real shortage . The problem is the government isn't really hiring. When they do hire there will be a competition and you'll need to be at the top of the list. 

Most people start with the Guardia Medica and I think I mentioned earlier depending on region you might be looking at a net of about €1300 a month.


----------

